# Quiet Bubble Foggers?



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I had been sitting on the fence for bubble foggers for quiet some time. These days more focus is spent on the party than outside. I typically do a little paranormal magic show at the end of the evening. This year I'm delving into doing a seance with spooky things happening such as pictures falling over, chimes moving without wind, etc. It's a low candlelight setting.

A few years back we were in Salem during the high season. We stopped in for the interactive witch house story. One of the things they did was luminescent bubbles to stimulate the senses. I thought they were just light effects on the stage at first. But I started looking around when I noticed the wet sensation of popping bubbles on my skin. I couldn't even hear the machine and it was quite sneaky.

So when planning this year's show and knowing I'm doing a bit of a seance kinda thing. I thought it would be neat to use just a short burst of fog bubbles under low candlelight conditions. But I don't want the machine noise to give it away. I know foggers have a pretty distinct sound. And even regular bubble machines hum a bit due to the air pump.

Anyone know of an inexpensive low-noise bubble fogger? Something I can either time or trigger?

Thanks,
-TM


----------

